# Advice for starting 1/18th racing club in Janesville, WI



## Nemesis (Nov 19, 2007)

Hello,

I am looking for some guidance in getting a racing club started for the winter in Janesville, WI. 

I used to race on the carpet oval we had here in town but that was 20 yrs ago.

I have a location that will work for a track up to about 24'x30' or so with electricity and pit space for up to about 20 racers. It has a tile floor and we are working on getting some of the CRC ozite carpet. Only downside is we have to take everything down every time we race.

What kinds of track boundaries should we use? What sort of classes would you recommend? Anything else we should know about that we might not have thought about yet?

Thanks in advance for your help.

Tim


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

For that size stick with 1/18th. Use 2x4 for all barriers. BRP cars they are tough fast and fun :thumbsup: If You want to get into trucks go associated RC18 line. 

Lap counters there are some infared units out that I hear work fine and are around $500.00 but I don't know the name.


----------

